# Help: dull patches



## matt714 (Jul 15, 2019)

I've got a few 'dull' patches of paint on my car, I noticed these after I washed it a while ago. It was the first wash after winter where i didn't wash it at all, i just put it through an automatic car wash occasionally. For the wash i used Farecla G3 detox followed by Gtechniq C2

The patches are on both sides lower down on the rear doors and on the side skirts. I've added some photos below.

Any ideas what's happened and how i can correct it?

So far I've tried washing it a few times and used some AG super resin polish with no effect.

Thanks!

https://ibb.co/dPWf8ch
https://ibb.co/9qn41wB
https://ibb.co/dPWf8ch
https://ibb.co/zPTNdsW


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

You put your car through an automatic car wash?!

GET OUT! 

No idea what that is. Hard to tell from the photos.

Damage from the car wash?

Chemical staining?

Bad repair?

Maybe try some compound on it?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt714 (Jul 15, 2019)

I know, i'm just too lazy to wash it in winter 

It's not been repaired, i suspect it's the car wash..

What sort of compound would you recommend? 
I was thinking of trying Meguiar's Ultimate Compound Colour & Clarity Restorer


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Depends if you're planning to hand polish or machine polish?

I'd never take any car through an automatic car wash, let alone a black one!

You're better off with it dirty than damaged!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt714 (Jul 15, 2019)

Lesson learnt!

I would be hand polishing


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Hand polish it with a compound. Fingers crossed it will bring back the gloss. Would be a lot easier, with better results, via a machine polisher to tell you the truth.


----------



## matt714 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, I've bought a cheap DA Polisher from Argos and some Meguiar's Ultra Compound will give it a go at the weekend


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Areas of wet sanding?

I hope you get it sorted but please keep away from automatic car washes:buffer:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Did you use the wheel wash function at the same time?
Did you always use the same car wash?
I don't know and I have not seen it before but the dull patches might be where the brushes were spinning against the vehicle but the machine was stationary while the wheels were scrubbed.
The side brushes are often angled in at the base when washing to make sure the sills are within reach and the brushes can be closer to the body there than other places.
As long as the clearcoat is undamaged, not damaged/lifting/ and still complete then you might be lucky with a compound/polish.
I would carefully try a very small area, an inch or two, by hand, low down on the sill first and see if you can restore the shine.
If you can't seek some further advice before more damage is caused.


----------

